# StateLine Rc in Angola,In



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

*Carpet Season Coming Soon! *



*The building has been secured and work is underway to prepare for the carpet season. The 80 x 36 carpet track will be located at 620 North Wayne Street in Angola IN. 46703. The racing schedule will remain the same.*



*Oval races are on Friday nights at 7:00PM.*

*Road Course will be on Saturdays at 4:00 PM. *

* Looking to get things started Nov. 1st*


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Is that right across the street from Superior Auto and in the same plaza as the Sub-Way?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

anymore info?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

just a little north ,in beside the Bp station where Arkrites(?sp) was.

Dasupacat, What info you wanting? I will try to answer the best that I can. 

The tracks web site is. www.statelinerc.com


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

ok, gotcha.... anyone from Angola coming to the CRL in Toledo this weekend?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

none that I know of. Busy putting in the track, comp sys. and all the assorted things associated with it.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

ok, well, hope to see you guys in Lansing next month then.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

squeeker138 said:


> just a little north ,in beside the Bp station where Arkrites(?sp) was.
> 
> Dasupacat, What info you wanting? I will try to answer the best that I can.
> 
> The tracks web site is. www.statelinerc.com


What classes, fees, etc.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Stadium truck, touring, 12th scale, 18th scale. Not sure what will be ran this year. I believe this carpet was bought new last year. We ran in a smaller location and w/o an on-sire hobby store. This year the competition is looking tougher.
I'll ask on the fees and practice times. also the owner has a thread in the oval forum.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Practice this weekend. Racing starts next week!!!


----------



## Stateline R/C (Apr 2, 2005)

It will be $12 for the first and $8 for any after that. (gotta pay the rent)


----------



## olecarnewguy (Dec 3, 2004)

*racing*

well guys due to money problems i am forced to do it again so i will be at the track to help out friday but i will not be racing so if anyone is looking i have the 18t for sale no trades


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

Martin- I know someone looking for a 18t.........shoot me a price and I will get back with you real soon.



Brian


----------



## Stateline R/C (Apr 2, 2005)

bring down your sprint car we need to do a head to head. :thumbsup:


----------



## olecarnewguy (Dec 3, 2004)

*18t*

hey guy you can get my numbers off stateline and as far as the price you know what i have and i will go 235 as it sits all you need is the charger and i need money asap thanks


----------



## catmanzr (Sep 9, 2005)

Will you guys have road course races Saturday the 5th? If so what time does practice start?


----------



## catmanzr (Sep 9, 2005)

Are there people showing up to race touring cars on Saturday's? Would like to come down if there are people to race!

Dan


----------

